# Mit Java auf eine mySQL-Datenbank zugreifen ?



## NinjaOne (14. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
ich bin neu in Sachen Java und versuche eine mySQL-Datenbank in mein Java-Code einzubinden. Unter PHP kann ich das, aber unter Java weiss ich nicht wie ich das machen soll. Hab ein paar Beispiele in diesem Forum gefunden, aber bekomme es nicht hin.
Arbeite erst 1Woche mit Java und hab auch nicht so den Durchblick.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich auf die SQL-DB zugreifen kann und was ich noch benötige.
Hab gelesen das ich Driver benötige ?

Zu meinen System :
*Habe xampp, mit mysql installiert.
*Java sun installiert.
*Editor Ecelipse.

Die Antworten bitte so einfach wie möglich halten, danke.

Ich hoffe ich verlange nicht zu viel.


----------



## cham (14. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

auf Datenbanken wird mittels JDBC zugegriffen. Dabei benötigst Du je nach Datenbank noch die entsprechenden Treiber. Diese musst DU in Deinen Klassnepfad mit einbinden. Für MySQl findest Du die hier: 

http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/connector/j/3.1.html

Eine kurze Anleitung findest Du sicher mit einer Suche hier oder bei Google. (http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/java-sql.htm)


----------



## Nanaki (14. Februar 2005)

Was du im eigentlich noch brauchst ist der MySQL-Connector, mit dem du dann auf die Datenbank connecten kannst.

http://www.mysql.com/products/connector/j/

Alle benötigten Infos sollten eigentlich in der Hilfedatei stehen.


----------



## NinjaOne (14. Februar 2005)

Danke, für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich schreibe ein  Applet und will es Online stellen.
Wie sieht es da mit den Treibern aus ?
Muss jeder der das Applet aufruft die Treiber installieren ?


----------



## Mik3e (13. Juli 2005)

> Muss jeder der das Applet aufruft die Treiber installieren ?



Genau das selbe Frage ich mich auch.. wie läuft das bei Applets mit dem MySQL JDBC Treiber

Danke & LG
Mike


----------

